# New Columbian black and gold tegu :)



## mike97 (Aug 11, 2013)

picked this guy up today 
mufasa- 





he's a nice lad too


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 12, 2013)

very nice


----------



## mike97 (Aug 12, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> very nice


 thanks!


----------

